# Feeling a little down....



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

I first posted here about 2 weeks ago, that is when I realized something was missing and had a discussion with my husband. We had an open and honest talk about what was missing and he was right on a lot of things (spent too much time with work, not enough focus on him was a major part of it). Honestly I think he is also going through a midlife crisis too since he's pulled back from the kids (hurts me so much to see this, he was the most loving and devoted father)...anyway I've completely changed things to make a happier environment. It was a necessary wake up call for us both. He does seem happier. We've always had affection for each other but he seemed to express it less, but lately that has increased. We went on our first date in many...too many years..had a fantastic time and I really felt connected to him. It all seems great so far but why do I feel depressed today. All day I've fought tears. I don't know why...Anyway just wanted to see if sharing my feelings here helps. One thing I know bothers me is I asked him what HE needed but he hasn't asked me what I needed. I guess all that I needed is just to be loved in return... He says he does and always will so what the heck is it that I need that I feel so low about today?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You have both found problems in the marriage you may not have known existed. And to your credit you are trying to adjust and make things better. Redirection in a marriage does not come overnight. It will take time and that is positive. It simply means you are trying to make changes at core level rather than superficial patches. Give it time and continued effort and things will improve. Your daily emotional swings will become less and less. And by all means bring your concerns and fear out into the open here. That is what these forums are all about. It will make you feel better. Good luck.


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks, Amp. Your words really hit home, and I needed them.


----------

